

Thief copies out 11 pages of contacts after stealing man's iPhone in China taxi - sylvainkalache
http://mobile.news.com.au/technology/thief-copies-out-11-pages-of-contacts-after-stealing-mans-iphone-in-china-taxi/story-e6frfrnr-1226768240870

======
DigitalSea
I love how the theif even are being threatened still didn't return the phone,
he just sent back the sim card and a handwritten backup of 1000 names and
numbers, that's a lot of effort.

